

Show HN: Java 8 HTML5 builder - tipsee
http://j2html.com/

======
tipsee
Any and all feedback is greatly appreciated!

------
user12c
Looks neat, please add a license file.

~~~
tipsee
Done!

~~~
user12c
Thanks! UI/css/js people might not use it as often, but this is much better
than hard coding the stringbuffers with <> tags for my internal tools, it
works great for what I needed it for.

~~~
tipsee
Glad to hear it. Please let me know if you have any complaints or suggestions
:)

